
Someone copied our website, what are things we can do? - zuhayeer
We found out today that someone blatantly copied our website (levels.fyi). The bad actor is at levelsfyi (dot) com. Are DMCA Takedown notices effective or is it just for a good scare. Would appreciate any advice on any actionable things we can do
======
techjuice
The best thing you can do is talk to a lawyer. Normally they would start out
with a DMCA and cease and desist notice to the webmaster, domain registrar and
hosting company. If things still are not right, more then likely you would end
up taking the site owner to court. If you have a trademark then you could also
take them to court for using your brand illegally (you have to do this to show
you are working to protect your trademark).

------
bufferoverflow
.com is within US jurisdiction. So just DMCA them.

